# Popcorn?



## Onthecheap

I'm thinking this is where I should post this.......


The wife and I are looking to add a popcorn machine to our theater room... Does anyone have any brands that we should look at and/or stay away from??


Thanks!! :help:


----------



## RSH

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Paragon, BenchmarkUSA - these are the good ones...


----------



## mdrake

*Re: Popcorn???????*

We had the black one for about 2.5 years and love it. http://reviews.costco.com/2070/11222626/reviews.htm

Matt


----------



## spartanstew

*Re: Popcorn???????*

I've had this Metropolitan for about 4.5 years and love it. Bought it from stargatecinema.com


----------



## Onthecheap

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Thanks for the help guys!!!!:T


----------



## harrisrj17

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Was considering a popcorn machine for mine, but a bit warey if would get used after the initial newness. What are they like to use? easy to clean?


----------



## Homeincontrol

*Re: Popcorn???????*

I found a small one approx. 2 ft. tall at JC Penney's. Works great though!


----------



## Onthecheap

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Well I found one at Costco. It's a cart style, 4oz with a heated tray. I picked it up for $199.99. So far we have been really happy with how it works. It's fast and makes our theater room smell great! We have popped around 30 batches and so far so good. These things are way easy to clean. All you need is paper towel! We are using 4Oz pre packaged corn,salt and palm oil. It looks, smells and tastes like the real deal. Our son works part time at a local theater and he thinks it is just as good.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

*Re: Popcorn???????*

I need a new one soon.


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Do these machines result in popcorn like at the theatre where some are yellow and salty, and some are still white and plain? I go crazy trying to get the right saltiness at home, but the theatre popcorn always seems to be perfect for me without adding butter or salt to the bag.


----------



## sga2

*Re: Popcorn???????*



Onthecheap said:


> Well I found one at Costco. It's a cart style, 4oz with a heated tray. I picked it up for $199.99. So far we have been really happy with how it works. It's fast and makes our theater room smell great! We have popped around 30 batches and so far so good. These things are way easy to clean. All you need is paper towel! We are using 4Oz pre packaged corn,salt and palm oil. It looks, smells and tastes like the real deal. Our son works part time at a local theater and he thinks it is just as good.


Mind sharing the make/model? Is it sturdy?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## mnhokie

*Re: Popcorn???????*

Yes, they do taste like the theater popcorn (commercial). I bought my Paragon from Stargate as well. The key is to get the right popcorn. I think HTExpress is usually where I buy from. Buy based on your kettle size (mine is 4oz) and the packages contain the proper amounts of kernels, seasoning, and oil.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Popcorn???????*

We have the Metropolitan 6oz. with pedestal from Ultimate... love it. It makes awesome popcorn.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Kind of an old thread, but I thought I'd bump it with an update. I narrowed my search down to either a Paragon Cineplex 4oz or a Gold Medal 2404 4oz. These are a little more expensive to get in Canada, and a little tougher to source a local dealer so it took some work, but tomorrow I should be picking up a new Paragon Cineplex. 

I chose the Paragon over the Gold Medal in the end because of cost, and it didn't hurt that it is supposed to have a lifetime warranty (which may or may not be as good as it sounds). I liked the larger, all stainless steel kettle on the Gold Medal, but I decided that at the end of the day, the increased cost would probably give a negligible benefit, and there are just as many happy Paragon owners. I won't be opening this until Christmas, as it is a gift for the family, but I'll be sure to post pics when I get it all set up.


----------



## ALMFamily

Owen Bartley said:


> Kind of an old thread, but I thought I'd bump it with an update. I narrowed my search down to either a Paragon Cineplex 4oz or a Gold Medal 2404 4oz. These are a little more expensive to get in Canada, and a little tougher to source a local dealer so it took some work, but tomorrow I should be picking up a new Paragon Cineplex.
> 
> I chose the Paragon over the Gold Medal in the end because of cost, and it didn't hurt that it is supposed to have a lifetime warranty (which may or may not be as good as it sounds). I liked the larger, all stainless steel kettle on the Gold Medal, but I decided that at the end of the day, the increased cost would probably give a negligible benefit, and there are just as many happy Paragon owners. I won't be opening this until Christmas, as it is a gift for the family, but I'll be sure to post pics when I get it all set up.



Grats! Can't wait to see the pics - as the father of three, this is the single most important piece of equipment I will need to get for my HT - from their perspective of course..... :heehee:


----------



## Sonnie

We just made some popcorn in our machine this past Sunday afternoon. It is one of the best investments we have made... the popcorn is delicious... and miles ahead of anything you buy in the store.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I actually got one of these from our local KOHLs store on a Black-Friday sale.










A lot of our local banks has this same popcorn machine and I have tried the popcorn and do like it. The one @ our local FRYS is a work horse over there. 

I have yet to assemble it, as it is still sitting it the box and waiting to convert our garage into move living space; oh I meant _'theater room' _:neener:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Well, I now have a new box hiding in the basement. Sometime on Christmas day, I'll have this up and popping!










I'll make sure to post a review and some pics when I do get it running. Can't wait.


----------



## Sonnie

Nice... congrats!

You will definitely enjoy it. We have had ours for several years and we still use it regularly.


----------



## mechman

What kind of popcorn is everyone using with these? I've used up all of my packs that I bought with mine and wondering what folks recommend for popcorn packs. I don't want to have to buy separates - that's all they sell locally.


----------



## Sonnie

I order the pre-measured packs from Roman at Ultimate. I also buy extra popcorn salt and add a spoonful to my mix. Love that stuff!


----------



## J&D

Can anyone comment on which size to get for an HT? Is there any reason to look at a 6oz or 8oz versus the 4? Seems like you could just pop additional batches if you need more. The Paragon units do look nice.
Thanks,
JD


----------



## mechman

I have a 6oz and it seems that it is the perfect size for my family of 5. One batch per movie and there's usually a small amount left over.


----------



## Sonnie

6oz is a good size... and we usually have plenty left over between my wife and I that we seal up. It is really good later on... even up to 3-4 days.


----------



## RSH

All depends on how many people you are entertaining. The larger kettle will allow for less batches to be made, and will accept small portion packs as well. You cannot really put 8 oz pre-pack into 4 or 6 Oz kettle, but if you mostly have no more than 4-6 people, the 6 Oz popper should be more then sufficient.


----------



## J&D

Thanks for the feedback and advice. I think I will look for a 6 or 8oz popper. Sounds like there are a few good options out there. I really do not think I need top of the line in one of these as my HT gets occasional use and so the popper would likely get much less. This thread has been very helpful.


----------

